# 1999 Nissan Sentra odd issue



## RJ197922 (May 14, 2018)

Hello, everyone. I recently purchased a 1999 Sentra. Its a great car or at least it was, until I changed the plugs and wires. It ran perfectly before. If I accelerate above forty MPH, the car suffers a severe loss of power and jerks (misses). I've checked the position of the ignition wires; they are in the correct order on the distributor. My question is: Why would the car run worse, after I changed the plugs and wires? Thanks!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What brand of spark plugs/wires did you use? You should be using NGK brand which is OEM for Nissan; the plug type is BKR5E-11. Aftermarket types don't work very well.

Did you disturb any other wiring such as the camshaft position sensor harness connector on the distributor, the TPS harness connector or the MAF harness connector?


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Did you extract each plug's previous washers?


----------



## Pavlov (Apr 4, 2010)

Check the distributor rotor I've had the hold down bolt back out and the rotor would flop around and cause a really bad miss.


----------

